# HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!



## d17oug18 (Nov 26, 2009)

YAY its fat man day lol, where its ok to burp and ethical to unbutton your pants with strangers everywhere LOL.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Opivy (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy [email protected]

off to eat some turk..


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 26, 2009)

Opivy said:


> Happy [email protected] to eat some turk..


Yeah. I'm off to enjoy a traditional British Thanksgiving Dinner of ###### -a-Leekie soup, kippered herrings, shepherds pie with pureed turnips and trifle.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Turkey Day Everybody!!!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy TG.

Phil, I had some Shepherd's Pie, twas delicious


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 26, 2009)

I had steak and potatoes, because its not thanksgiving here, but Happy Thanksgiving to you americans


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 27, 2009)

We went to my mother's for the feast... and a feast it was! Turkey, dressing, noodles, potatoes and gravy, rolls, sweet potatoes, relishes, and deviled eggs. I ate so much I hurt myself. Not only had to unbutton and partially unzip my jeans, but my collarbone hurt for about 2 hours. I think my tight jeans forced all my laden guts up and put pressure on it. Had to lay down flat in her living room for about an hour, lol. And then stupid me went back for pumpkin pie once I felt better!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 27, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> We went to my mother's for the feast... and a feast it was! Turkey, dressing, noodles, potatoes and gravy, rolls, sweet potatoes, relishes, and deviled eggs. I ate so much I hurt myself. Not only had to unbutton and partially unzip my jeans, but my collarbone hurt for about 2 hours. I think my tight jeans forced all my laden guts up and put pressure on it. Had to lay down flat in her living room for about an hour, lol. And then stupid me went back for pumpkin pie once I felt better!


Know how you feel Becky i feel like a stuffed up turkey myself now :lol: too bad it is getting too cold for bug hunting i could lose a few pounds with extra trips to the wood  

So i guess you missed the black Friday sale then Becky


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 27, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Know how you feel Becky i feel like a stuffed up turkey myself now :lol: too bad it is getting too cold for bug hunting i could lose a few pounds with extra trips to the wood  So i guess you missed the black Friday sale then Becky


I could use a few dozen trips to the woods! :lol: 

I've never shopped on black Friday, ever... guess I was always still too full to get out.  Main reason though is that I don't like jostling crowds... heck with that!


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to go pick up crickets today! Blegh... Maybe I'll get a sweet deal :lol:


----------

